# i think my marriage is nearing its end.



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I've now moved to this forum...I'm now actually considering leaving him. And I'm scared out of my mind. I want the kids, but its not practical, because he has the job, the house to take care of them. 
One night i told him to leave, and he said to me "no, you leave. its my house." And that broke my heart into a million little pieces, because i thought so much better of him. 
I don't trust him. I think he's having an emotional affair because he guards his phone so tightly. I can't even use it to call anyone. 

I don't know how to leave... I have no where to go. There's more to the story and I don't even know where to begin...he broke my trust and I don't know how to fix it. I'm miserable and sad and lonely...and I'm just tired. I have no motivation to do anything...this has been going on for 3 years now. In those three years, I nearly killed myself while he watched me down a bottle of sleeping pills. thrown into a psych ward for a week...sure we had some happy times. but they were shortlived. 

help.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry you are going though this. How many kids do you have with him. And what is the problem you are having with him. Please give more detail so they can give you advices. What is the real reason you want to live him? because it dont see the phone being a reason.


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Lack of communication. Ive been to TAM before...we have three kids. Hes stoic and wont talk to me. A few weeks ago he left so he can destress. So i gave him that space. Didnt call him.or anything. Then.he texts me and tells me hes sorry for being.selfish yada yada..we need to work on our marriage. And yet here we are again back where slwe started three years ago with him.just being unresponsive and deciding things that he knew i will be against. m just emotionally drained and i dont know how to help him.get thru his.midlife.crisis. im not sure how to.go to go into details i just want to leave him and.move on but i want my kids with me though its not practical. Right now im out.eating dinner by myself. Because i dont want to.talk to my friends....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

What do *you* want?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

pirouline said:


> Well, I've now moved to this forum...I'm now actually considering leaving him. And I'm scared out of my mind. I want the kids, but its not practical, because he has the job, the house to take care of them.
> One night i told him to leave, and he said to me "no, you leave. its my house." And that broke my heart into a million little pieces, because i thought so much better of him.
> I don't trust him. I think he's having an emotional affair because he guards his phone so tightly. I can't even use it to call anyone.
> 
> ...


So, HE broke YOUR trust, and you think YOU are the one who is supposed to fix it? :scratchhead: I suggest that you get angry, and start making some changes, for the sake of your kids if nothing else. You have allowed him to abuse you for too long, you think you have no other choice. But you DO. IS IT HIS house? Did he own it before you got married? Get a job, any job, and start to dig yourself out of your self imposed prison.


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> So, HE broke YOUR trust, and you think YOU are the one who is supposed to fix it? :scratchhead: I suggest that you get angry, and start making some changes, for the sake of your kids if nothing else. You have allowed him to abuse you for too long, you think you have no other choice. But you DO. IS IT HIS house? Did he own it before you got married? Get a job, any job, and start to dig yourself out of your self imposed prison.


I'm giving myself two years. I am going to school to get my medical assistant thing then I'm gone. I'm gonna get a job. The house is in both our names. A med assistant don't make much though but i'll at least won't have to worry about him anymore.. I hope the two years go by quick. He has now changed the setting on his phone that I can't see where he text from when I pm him on facebook. Its just "wow". Im at the point that i'm just mostly numb and amused at the same time. 

Thank you


----------



## moto164 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thats good you have a plan now stick to it.


----------

